# 2001 Max GLE Firewall-Side Spark Plugs??



## maxrunner01 (Nov 1, 2009)

MY Max is entering 100,000 mile mark.. Need input to spark plug change,looked at front 3 to see(No Drama there) but firewall-side spark plugs are under intake, how involved is this job(Nissan gaskets ect..) to remove and kindly place back as OEM(Nissan labor is outrageous)old Chevy guy anyway,got some pride to change out Spark Plugs.. Did anyone hear or know about E3 spark plugs Technology as replacements or go with orginal NGK???? Max does not get great gas mileage?? service time!!:givebeer:


----------

